# puppy doesn't care about kong



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all,

At 9 weeks, Lua doesn't seem to care a lick (ha ha) about her kong. Even when I stuff it with puppy crack (AKA plain yogurt, peanut butter, dried liver, etc). I'm not sure whether she does doesn't get it, or whether she just isn't interested in it. Anyone else run into this conundrum with their pup?

Emily


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah Scout didn't get it at first either. Try playing fetch with it or fill it with just her kibble at mealtimes. At first you might have to roll it around to show her that food will fall out. Once she's playing with it and getting food all over your floor then you can fill it with all the other good stuff and let her chew on it in her crate.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds pretty normal. Pups discover things at different times and they can lose interest in things they previously loved. Just continue to offer Lua different toys. At only 9 weeks, she still has a lot of very new things to experience and get used to.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly was the same. We heard all these great testimonials of the Kong for keeping her occupied while crate training, got really into it and sourced loads of great things to stuff in there. At 9 weeks Nelly would have rather investigated the world and her new life so Kong was kind of bottom of the list, she had already figured out how to annoy the neighbours by dropping it from a height to release any stray goodies in the bottom! Just a note; we had to stop peanut butter as it makes her bonkers but I know lots of owners can give it in moderation as a treat/kong no problem.

I think this is normal for Lua, have you tried freezing it with some natural unsweetened yoghurt and mashed banana/blueberries? Will take her a little longer to devour.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not sure why she doesn't get it or doesn't care --- i suppose maybe she just needs time. I've stuffed it with kibble, wet food, baby carrots (only under supervised chewing), freeze-dried liver, freeze-dried sweet potatoes, canned pumpkin, peanut butter, Wellness puppy treats, honey, and yogurt. I've tried some combos frozen, but she doesn't really get those either. The yogurt was a hit until she cleaned out the easy-access portion. She has played with it empty, but I'm not sure she gets the whole "hey yummy stuff comes out of here if I work at it for a while" part yet. Oh well, we'll keep at it and maybe they'll grow on her.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

She will emilycn; once there is less new about her environment and she has had her shots for going out she will be looking for more things to entertain her in the home - Kongs can be quite relaxing for everyone after a good ol' adventure!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you hold it in your hand while offering it to her or just put it in her crate/on the floor?

Watson will not touch a kong filled with a bird if it's on the floor or in his crate. Probably because we always gave them to him while holding it, and he prefers that.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma hated peanut butter. Started to like pumpkin and can eat plain yogurt but it is Biobest 90% lactose free. She really had no interest in her Kongs until just recently. We were also getting a lot of stomach upset from too much stuff. Just started using kibble or dry Kong Treats.


----------

